# Water in Irrigation system that hasn't been used in years??



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

Ok so I'm trying to get my irrigation system up and running after not being used for 7 years. I have a new backflow preventer arriving tomorrow and then can get water going to the system again. in advance of that I started manually raising a few spray heads to see what I had and check their condition...when I let them go and they retracted water squirts out of some of them (normal for systems with water in them)...was wondering if you would still expect that to happen 7 years after their last use (I know they weren't winterized properly by the previous owner...thus the freeze burst PVB valve &#128545 or is it more likely I have a broken line somewhere in the system that's letting ground/rain water in? sorry for the long winded story to get to the question&#128512;


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

If the irrigation system wasn't blown out after it was last used, then I'd definitely expect there to be water in the lines still.

The irrigation lines are a closed system -- where else could the water that was there seven years ago have gone?

Actually, if there weren't any water in them, that would be more of a cause for concern -- the fact that there is still water in them means that the water hasn't leaked out, even after seven years!


----------



## The Walri (Nov 27, 2018)

That's a good point! :lol:


----------

